# M101 Not Removing 2000 Grit?



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Im not new to wetsanding but this one has me confused.

I painted this wing and bumper and have come to wetsanding and correcting now. Flattened with 2000 grit only which made quick work as there wasnt much orange peel.

To buff it up Ive used M101 and Lake Country Purple wool, a very aggressive combo but is necessary for wet sand removal.

Panel looks good, even up close, but get real close and I can still see my 2000 grit mark but the panel has been corrected, so its not hazy or anything but there are still lines which must be from the 2000 grit. You really wouldnt notice these unless your an inch from the panel and looking at it from the right angles.

Im suprised m101 and wool arnt removing it, ive given it 3 good hits and its still there. It not in the primer or the basecoat. Could it be the sandpaper? Though Its good quality Starcke Matador which was soaked for a while before sanding.

Looks fine here
IMG-20170928-WA0001 by joe blogggs, on Flickr

20170928_123958 by joe blogggs, on Flickr

20170928_124119 by joe blogggs, on Flickr

20170928_154054 by joe blogggs, on Flickr


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Wet sand in the oposite diraction with 2500 or 3000 grit. Those 2000 sanding marks need to be refined.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

See this Is my thinking too but Im just being lazy, Ive got the paper, upto 5000grit! but m101 is supposed to be able to remove 1200grit!, hence my confusion.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

As A&J has said next time use a block ig you hadn't this time,when sanding as you may have sanded unevenly,pressure is very important,


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

I always use sanding blocks, on this occassion I used my meguiars foam block. Like I said im not new to this, I just thought M101 would have no problems removing the 2000 marks. Im going to try meguiars papers and see what happens.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Have you tried a heavy cut foam pad like you've said and I agree the combo you used is aggresive,is that original paint by the way?
I presume you're using a rotary?


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Purple Wool is the heaviest cut pad I know of, unless there is a heavier wool pad available? But I was sure the pad and compound are aggressive enough.

Its not original paint, I painted it myself with a UHS 2k clear I thought Id try out, its been dry for roughly 40 hours now but it should still be fairly polish able unless its is a very hard clear.

One thing is the bumper is correcting up fine and not showing any of the 2000 lines, but the wing is, different substrate materials I guess.

But again its supposed to remove 1200grit marks? On plastic it has, on metal its not cutting it..pun intended  

Im curious to try out the newer farecla g3 compounds to see how they compare to compounds used more in detailing.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

You will be far better off using a closed cell foam cutting pad. M101 doesn't like wool or microfibre pads at all bud. :thumb:


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Ive used it with LC Yellow cutting pad, but cant remember if it was closed or open foam, though that would create some serious heat. 101 has always performed fine for me with wool. But what pad do you recommend, whats the most aggressive closed foam pad available?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

You got a yellow compounding hexlogic pad or a scholl spider, Purple Compounding Pad or lake country yellow pads and the cyan pad.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Dont have any of those, Ill have to order one.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

waqasr said:


> Ive used it with LC Yellow cutting pad, but cant remember if it was closed or open foam, though that would create some serious heat. 101 has always performed fine for me with wool. But what pad do you recommend, whats the most aggressive closed foam pad available?


Firstly I'd recommend Lake Country Hyrdo-Tech pads. However reading the post again your problem maybe something else. 40hrs may seem along time but you really could have sanded too early. The paint will not have been anywhere near the ideal hardness for sanding the clear. You may have unintentionally inflicted deep wounds without realising bud. :thumb:


----------



## luke-m-j (Aug 29, 2008)

Are you sure that's not sanding marks under the base? On the primer?


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Moet1974 said:


> Firstly I'd recommend Lake Country Hyrdo-Tech pads. However reading the post again your problem maybe something else. 40hrs may seem along time but you really could have sanded too early. The paint will not have been anywhere near the ideal hardness for sanding the clear. You may have unintentionally inflicted deep wounds without realising bud. :thumb:


This also crossed my mind, but this 2k im using is supposed to be sandable after 24hrs air dry, it passed the finger nail test so I went ahead with it.



luke-m-j said:


> Are you sure that's not sanding marks under the base? On the primer?


Im almost 100% certain its in the clear, the primer was high build 2k and sanded with 800 grit which was then covered in pearl shadow blue, base was not sanded.

Last night I went over it with meguairs uni grit 2500 and 3000 which has seemed to left a very even smooth scratch pattern. Will buff it up and give updates.

Thanks guys.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

That's why I wetsanding only with da 3mm sander 
Matador isnt hq product. If You sanding by hand choose better 3M, Nikken, Kovax (bufflex)... and finish sanding with P3000 or finer sand paper.
Good Luck


----------



## Joel79 (May 15, 2016)

Moet1974 said:


> You will be far better off using a closed cell foam cutting pad. M101 doesn't like wool or microfibre pads at all bud. :thumb:


M101 works amazingly well with microfiber and it also works with wool.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Joel79 said:


> M101 works amazingly well with microfiber and it also works with wool.


What's the working time like with a MF cutting pad with M101 and does it dust like M105:thumb:


----------



## Joel79 (May 15, 2016)

chongo said:


> What's the working time like with a MF cutting pad with M101 and does it dust like M105:thumb:


Havent used m105 but m101 around 3-4 passes and with water more. It dusts but cut us amazing. Not nicest compound but works :buffer::thumb:


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Just to update, got a yellow LC pad and correction is still less than with purple wool, just how I remembered. Also creates too much heat especially on plastic so wont be using that anymore.

when I went over the panel with nikken 2500 and 3000 is definitly helped but like pawlik has said maybe the starke papers arnt as good so will be replacing all my papers with 3m and nikken.

Chongo working time with 101 is actually quite long, however it is a dusty compound, wipeoff is no hastle though.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

waqasr said:


> Just to update, got a yellow LC pad and correction is still less than with purple wool, just how I remembered. Also creates too much heat especially on plastic so wont be using that anymore.
> 
> when I went over the panel with nikken 2500 and 3000 is definitly helped but like pawlik has said maybe the starke papers arnt as good so will be replacing all my papers with 3m and nikken.
> 
> Chongo working time with 101 is actually quite long, however it is a dusty compound, wipeoff is no hastle though.


Cheers for the info bud:thumb: I think I'll stick to my D300. Used it today again and still never lets me down on a Flexi MF cutting pad:thumb:


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

after watsand can I use a Da polisher to bring the paint to back to New.


----------



## Joel79 (May 15, 2016)

Moet1974 said:


> You will be far better off using a closed cell foam cutting pad. M101 doesn't like wool or microfibre pads at all bud. :thumb:


Bull****. M101 works amazingly well with microfiber and long throw it also works with wool. Work time isnt long but it cuts fast.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

mb1 said:


> after watsand can I use a Da polisher to bring the paint to back to New.


Yep:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Joel79 said:


> Bull****. M101 works amazingly well with microfiber and long throw it also works with wool. Work time isnt long but it cuts fast.


Now, now know need for that:thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

If your using wool just keep an eye on your heat management. The paint will swell and it will look better but once it returns your left with more marks than you originally thought.


----------



## adolfitovr6 (Mar 9, 2011)

A&J said:


> Wet sand in the oposite diraction with 2500 or 3000 grit. Those 2000 sanding marks need to be refined.


What he said. also try 3m trizact 3000 discs are awesome. and on some sanded paints m100 works better after 100 polish whith 101 and yellow pad


----------

